

Show HN: Share this Website - juliankeenaghan
http://www.sharethiswebsite.com/

======
onuryavuz
There's a joke in here somewhere. And I don't get it.

~~~
dazzledpenguin
Neither do I.

------
palakchokshi
Satire/commentary on the sharing economy

